

Stanford algorithms class signup active - cgopalan
https://www.coursera.org/algo/auth/welcome

======
Drbble
Coursera, not Stanford. We don't say Google is the Stanford search engine.

~~~
EzGraphs
I wondered about that... yest Stanford University is prominently displayed on
the course web page:

<https://www.coursera.org/algo/auth/welcome>

